# Redfish!



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

what are some tips on catching redfish from the pier?


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

which pier is the real question?


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

navarre pier sorry


----------

